# Buffalo Forge 61R Drill Press



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been helping a friend clean out his shop and pulled this down from the attic. Its a Buffalo Forge 61R post mount drill press. My friend is 87 years old and remembers when he was 5 years old in 1931 watching his grandfather use the drill in his barn. The drill is listed on page 36 of the 1929 Buffalo Forge catalog so his grandfather may have been the original owner. Its still in excellent condition with only one drill hole in the table and the automatic feed still works. I don't think he will be moving it to his new condo and thought you guys might like to see some pictures before he sells it.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I love those old machines. Quite a find !!


----------

